# Thank-you, Trading Places



## travelbug (Nov 4, 2008)

I am at the Maui Schooner thanks to a bonus week with TPI.  Last Thursday my accommodations did not work out when I landed on Maui.  I needed a place by Saturday.  On Friday I called TPI several times, they were very patient with me and 5 minutes before their closing time I had a week here.  Great service, gracious help.
Marilyn


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 5, 2008)

THANK YOU....I am glad to hear we were able to help you out!  Hope you are enjoying your vacation!


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 13, 2008)

I also want to thank you for the Oahu week.  It worked out well and I really enjoyed the stay.
Hope to use TradingPlaces for my next vacation.

thanks!


----------



## SherryS (Nov 14, 2008)

Marcie just helped me, AGAIN, and found a week to attach to our summer summer 2009 trade.  THANKS, TRADING PLACES!!


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you!  I am glad we could help you both out!  We look forward to helping you with your future vacations!!!


----------



## Elli (Dec 24, 2008)

I would like to say "thank you" for a great exchange, but the transaction isn't complete yet.  On Oct. 17 a week was confirmed on the Big Island, and 2 months later I am still waiting for the confirmation.  Trading Places claims it has been mailed, I have phoned numerous times, asked them to either fax or e-mail - still nothing.  This is only my second exchange with Trading Places.  Did anyone else have to wait that long for a confirmation to arrive?


----------



## TPIRep (Dec 24, 2008)

Please send me an email as to what your account is listed under and I will be happy to see what the hang up is in getting your confirmation.  It should only take 7-14 days to get it once its confirmed.

My email is marcies@tradingplaces.com

Thank you.


----------



## Elli (Dec 25, 2008)

TPIRep said:


> Please send me an email as to what your account is listed under and I will be happy to see what the hang up is in getting your confirmation.  It should only take 7-14 days to get it once its confirmed.
> 
> My email is marcies@tradingplaces.com
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks for your reply, Marcie.  The confirmation arrived in yesterday's mail (after I posted).  The date on the envelope was Dec. 15.  Since the resort was confirmed Oct. 17, there was a hang up somewhere.  All is well now.
Elli


----------



## RSchwartz (Apr 3, 2009)

*Much Appreciated*

My thanks too TPI especially Kauai Debbie.  She was able to find us a 5th floor corner unit at Kahanna Falls this past March 14.  I had been searching for a Maui unit for over a year with RCI with no luck, but plenty of bonus vacations if I wanted them.  

Now Debbie, just come through for me again in 2010.


----------



## KevinB (Apr 3, 2009)

I have to say, I am NOT happy with TPI this year. I deposited a Club Intrawest week almost a year out for a trade to either the Maui Schooner or Lawai Beach in July 09. We got a Maui week from another trade with II, so I switched the request to Kaui for the week we'll be there and still nothing. Had better luck in 05 with TPI.

                                                     Kevin B


----------



## TPIRep (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello KevinB
I would like to look into this situation for you, can you please provide me with your information, you can email it to me at marcies@tradingplaces.com.

Thank you.


----------



## KevinB (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Marcie,

         I sent You an e-mail on Wednesday. Thanks very much !

                                                      KB


----------



## KevinB (Apr 14, 2009)

Marcie strikes again ! Just got LBR for July !! Woo - Hoo !


----------

